# Are these Sanelli knives any good. Alternatives?



## geirrosset (Aug 18, 2014)

So I got my last question answered so I thought I'd post my follow-up question as a new thread. Are these knives any good? (Yes those are dishwasher stains, but I can live with that.) On the blade it says X60 CR MO V14. They were given to me by a friend who's father deals in kitchen supplies and these had gone out of their selection. I also have a Wüsthof Ikon knife sharpener.

My only problem with these is the fact that they have green and red handles, thus my better half will not let me keep them on a magnetic strip or in a knife block on the counter.

What would a knife set of similar quality set me back? I would like white handles (increasing my chances of being allowed to keep them within easy reach on the counter).





  








IMG_0338.jpg




__
geirrosset


__
Aug 21, 2014








Best regards

Geir Rosset

Oslo

Norway


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

They're nothing special, but better than some steel wise. The profile design has way too much belly for kitchen work imho, almost more of a trailing point design. Generally, a set is not a very good deal to a serious cook as there's lots of filler and compromises in the set. The chef's knife in this kit is disturbingly short as is the bread/slicer imho.


----------

